
Amazon Killing Mobile Apps That Use Its Data - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-apps-that-use-its-data/
======
ajg1977
It's an unfortunate restriction but it is definitely not a "recent change" as
the article suggests. It was in their T&C's at least six months ago, I recall
seeing it while prototyping an iPhone app that used the Amazon API for some
things.

If you're a developer who's only just noticed this after months of work then
that sucks, but don't try to portray it as a malicious act of Amazon against
your project.

------
robotron
I'm sorry but building your business on another business's data without
explicit permission from them is just setting yourself up for this kind of
thing.

~~~
iamwil
It's kinda funny that in the 90's, "web masters" wanted search engine crawlers
to ask for permission to crawl their site.

Right now, there's no economic advantage to sharing your data--especially in
this case where Amazon is trying to protect its investment in the Kindle and
its impending "App Store" for books.

Perhaps when we have a way for published data to benefit the publisher, we
won't have stuff like this going on.

------
ben
The interesting thing from my point of view is that the Delicious Library
iPhone app doesn't make Amazon API calls for ISBNs. It synchronized with the
desktop version of Delicious Library, which gets its information from the
Amazon API. So the headline is pretty carefully written, they're killing
mobile apps that use their data.

Source: <http://twitter.com/wilshipley/status/2517998206>

------
ntoshev
I have noticed the restriction for mobile services in Amazon's TOS about two
years ago.

------
Batsu
From the comments on that article, this is apparently nothing new:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/16/amazon-killing-web-
serv...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/16/amazon-killing-web-services-
access-from-mobile-services/)

------
jrockway
Isn't there some other bookstore that the data can be gleaned from? A google
search would also probably work.

